# BLASC ingame öffnen



## dreamelement (5. April 2007)

Moin leute.............................


Ich habe mir letztens BLASC gedownloaden.
Heute hab ich mir auch die zweite Version geladen.
Mein Proglem ist nur ich weiss nicht wie ich es ingame öffnen kann.
Bei mir ist nürgens ein symbol dafür.
Aber das addon ist aktiviert.

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe.



cya

Dreamelement


----------



## Drakojin (5. April 2007)

Wenn du den BLASCcrafter meinst.

In der Tastaturbelegung kannst du eine Taste definieren mit der du ihn öffnen kannst.


----------



## Devilmoon (10. April 2007)

Gib in den Chat einfach "/blascrafter" ein. ^^ Dann öffnet sich der Blascrafter.


----------



## Humanhunter (23. September 2007)

Devilmoon schrieb:


> Gib in den Chat einfach "/blascrafter" ein. ^^ Dann öffnet sich der Blascrafter.



hab auch das problem das ich den BLASCcrafter ingame nicht öffnen kann... in der tastarturbelegung -wie in der info beschrieben- find ich nix! und auch ingame über /blascrafter /blasccrafter passiert nix. hab auch bei den einstellungen meinen server aktiviert... der thread ist zwar schon älter aber hoffe dennoch um eure hilfe!
gruß
der human 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2007)

Humanhunter schrieb:


> hab auch das problem das ich den BLASCcrafter ingame nicht öffnen kann... in der tastarturbelegung -wie in der info beschrieben- find ich nix! und auch ingame über /blascrafter /blasccrafter passiert nix. hab auch bei den einstellungen meinen server aktiviert... der thread ist zwar schon älter aber hoffe dennoch um eure hilfe!
> gruß
> der human
> 
> ...



Hast du neben der Server-Auswahl auch den BLASCrafter allgemein aktiviert? 
Wenn du nach dem Login mit deinem Charakter im Chat hochscrollst, sollte dastehen das der BLAScrafter für diesen Server aktiviert und Daten heruntegeladen wurden.


----------



## Humanhunter (24. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du neben der Server-Auswahl auch den BLASCrafter allgemein aktiviert?
> Wenn du nach dem Login mit deinem Charakter im Chat hochscrollst, sollte dastehen das der BLAScrafter für diesen Server aktiviert und Daten heruntegeladen wurden.



hi!
hab gerad geschaut, nach dem login steht lediglich "Blasc Profiler 2.7.1 geladen" sry für die doofe frage, aber wo/wie aktivier ich den crafter denn allgemein? hab haken bei addons gesetzt usw. find sonst nichts in den blasc einstellungen ausser das mit dem server aktivieren!? danke schon mal für die prompte antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (24. September 2007)

Das Aktivieren des Servers im Blasc-Client sowie das Aktivieren des Addons bei der Charakterauswahl reicht gewöhnlich.

Eine Frage: Wenn du WoW startest, kommt dann kurz ein Popup des buffed-Clients von wegen Herunterladen der Daten für BlasCrafter?


----------



## Humanhunter (25. September 2007)

Ellesar1 schrieb:


> Das Aktivieren des Servers im Blasc-Client sowie das Aktivieren des Addons bei der Charakterauswahl reicht gewöhnlich.
> 
> Eine Frage: Wenn du WoW startest, kommt dann kurz ein Popup des buffed-Clients von wegen Herunterladen der Daten für BlasCrafter?



ja das popup kommt. schliesst sehr fix aber glaube das gelesen zu haben, 
"Programme wird initialisiert....
Lade WebConfig
Lade Einstellungen"

Blasc aktiviert und dann start ich auch das game über das symbol in der taskleiste rechts. aber ingame...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humanhunter (25. September 2007)

hi leute
als ich heute online gekommen bin stand dieses mal das der crafter geladen wurde und konnt ihn dann auch über die tastaturbelegung belegen! *freu*
ich frag mich warum jetzt auf einmal, da ich nichts verändert habe! naja am ende ja auch egal woran es lag, hauptsache es läuft. allen die geholfen und sich mit mir beschäftigt haben, vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

